# Troy Built pressur washer/Briggs engine problem



## McIF82

I bought this Troy Built pressure washer for $25 at Lowe's. It has a Briggs and Stratton 6 hp engine on it. It was returned, and was said to have a seized engine. The pull cord pulled fine the first few times I pulled it, and then started to get really hard to pull. I took the head off it, and cranked it by hand, and the cylinder, and valves move nicely. But when its all back together with the spark plug in, it will get 1 to 2 pulls before its too hard. When the spark plug is out, you can pull it freely w/o any trouble. I put my thumb over the spark plug hole and can feel pressure coming out of it. When I plug the hole with my thumb it acts as it does with the plug in. I got it to smoke once on a pull, but then it stopped. When the plug is out and I pull on it, no gas comes out. I don't know if it should, but seemed like it would. I don't know much about how these work at all.


----------



## LowRider

do you have the engine hooked up to the pump? reason i ask is if the water is on it will create pressure in the water pump and you won't beable to pull it and it will act like it is locked up.


----------



## McIF82

It does this without having the water hose hooked up to it. The manual says that your supposed to have the water hose and water on before you try to start it too. Its near impossible to pull the cord when the spark plug is in. Soon as I take that out, it will pull like nothing is wrong.


----------



## LowRider

if you took the head off i take it you checked the valves?


----------



## McIF82

I don't know what to check for. When I turn the engine by hand on the top where the pull cord goes, the piston and valves move. Last time I tried to start it today, I had the trigger pulled on the water sprayer to relieve the pressure in the line. No luck starting. It sounds like it wants to a few times. But nothing.


----------



## rotti1968

sorry about that


----------



## McIF82

rotti1968 said:


> there is no head on this engine to remove its all one unit, remove the valve cover to see if they move, but the way this gear breaks it will allow movement of the valves. but it will be way out of time, the center of the gear fractures ab the lobe moves . i just repaired a craftsman pressure washer with the same issue, and it was the gear. here is the complete service bulletin to help you.


This is not a Honda engine..Its a Briggs and Stratton 675 series


----------



## rotti1968

wow im brain dead ....... im sorry about that ....... sorry about that I was thinking this was another post just ignore me ...... have a great day:freak::freak::freak::freak::drunk:


----------



## mikemerritt

This sounds a lot like one of the recall engines on the pressure washers. What happens is the cam fails due to the beating it takes coming up against the pressure generated in the pump as the relief valve cycles on and off. When this happens there is no compression release therefore the engine is almost impossible to roll through. I would try changing the cam.

Mike


----------



## McIF82

mikemerritt said:


> This sounds a lot like one of the recall engines on the pressure washers. What happens is the cam fails due to the beating it takes coming up against the pressure generated in the pump as the relief valve cycles on and off. When this happens there is no compression release therefore the engine is almost impossible to roll through. I would try changing the cam.
> 
> Mike


Well I took the bottom of the engine apart today where the cam is. It's a plastic cam on a metal shaft, with a big plastic gear on the end that meets up to the gear on the crank. It looks fine to me. Doesn't look broke, worn or anything. When I put this back together, how do I know how I will have it set back up to the right timing?


----------



## mikemerritt

"Doesn't look broke, worn or anything."

The worn area will be the low side of the exhaust valve cam lobe I think. What it does is as the piston comes up on compression stroke it bumps the valve up a few thousandths breaking the compression a bit. The wear you would be looking for would probably not be obvious because we are talking about a few thousandths. This is just something to look for because there are not a lot of things that could cause the problem you are having. 

"When I put this back together, how do I know how I will have it set back up to the right timing?"

I haven't been in one of these engines in ten years but there should be timing marks on the cam and crank gear in the area of the teeth. 

Mike


----------



## McIF82

Does the piston have to be in a certain position when I line up the marks on these gears? I'm going to try and get this all put back together and give it a shot again since its pretty easy to get to the cam. Is there a good parts place I can get a new cam from?


----------



## mikemerritt

"Does the piston have to be in a certain position when I line up the marks on these gears?"

The piston will take care of itself once its in and attached to the crank journal which will be done before the cam is installed. 

"Is there a good parts place I can get a new cam from?"

I will scrap several Quantum engines next week and would be happy to send you a good cam if you could cover the few bucks it would cost to get it to you. It would probably be something under $5.00. I hate to have to ask for the shipping but my bookkeeper has put the hammer down on me giving away so many parts. He says I MUST break even on this engine hobby I have. Call me at 662-243-1549 8-5 central and give me your address and I'll have you a cam in your mail box in a couple of days. 


Mike


----------

